
U.S. Must Buy Assets to Prevent `Tsunami,' Gross Says - gibsonf1
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aDXbHi9QRUgE&refer=worldwide
======
gasull
So the Government should buy with our money assets that nobody wants, so the
sellers can avoid losses, right?

Wrong.

